# Please give of your wisdom



## Doug Orchard (Mar 4, 2016)

i currently drive X with a honda fit thinking of buying a new car would it be better business decision to by a prius so i cam work airport que or a Cadillac CSR so i cam work XL and Select as well as X?


Thank you all in advance for your mush needed advice.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You already have the perfect car. 

Don't ruin it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Buying a new car and then doing rideshare seems like a mistake to me. Buying a used car for under 10k seems to be the best play if you plan on making a profit doing rideshare.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Doug Orchard said:


> i currently drive X with a honda fit thinking of buying a new car would it be better business decision to by a prius so i cam work airport que or a Cadillac CSR so i cam work XL and Select as well as X?
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your mush needed advice.


Which would you rather have ?

Suppose you were deactivated a Month after purchasing new car over a customers lies because you would not let their sheep dog eat tacos in your car

Which car would YOU rather be stuck with ?



Doug Orchard said:


> i currently drive X with a honda fit thinking of buying a new car would it be better business decision to by a prius so i cam work airport que or a Cadillac CSR so i cam work XL and Select as well as X?
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your mush needed advice.


P.S. - N.S.A. is now " investigating" why you are looking for " a way around Fort Lewis Security" . . . . .

( Mcchord is sending out a surveillance drone)


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Doug Orchard said:


> i currently drive X with a honda fit thinking of buying a new car would it be better business decision to by a prius so i cam work airport que or a Cadillac CSR so i cam work XL and Select as well as X?
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your mush needed advice.


The guys I know that drive vehicles that qualify for select and xl are making a lot more money than I am with my xl not only do the select rides pay more the customers that want a select vehicle tip better


----------



## Doug Orchard (Mar 4, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Buying a new car and then doing rideshare seems like a mistake to me. Buying a used car for under 10k seems to be the best play if you plan on making a profit doing rideshare.


New to me.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> *Suppose you were deactivated a Month after purchasing new car over a customers lies because you would not let their sheep dog eat tacos in your car*
> 
> Which car would YOU rather be stuck with ?


More importantly, which car could you AFFORD if you couldn't drive rideshare?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Buying a new car and then doing rideshare seems like a mistake to me. Buying a used car for under 10k seems to be the best play if you plan on making a profit doing rideshare.


I agree CJ....if you can get a car, three year or less loan and throw in a warranty for the big breaks down (engine- ******) golden rules to this if your sticking to X


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

oldfart said:


> The guys I know that drive vehicles that qualify for select and xl are making a lot more money than I am with my xl not only do the select rides pay more the customers that want a select vehicle tip better


Maybe so. 
But how many tips do you have to get to make up the difference in the price of the car?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe so.
> But how many tips do you have to get to make up the difference in the price of the car?


The higher fares and increased tips better make up the difference in the price of the cars, or it dosent make sense to buy the more expensive car

Let's assume 5 yo cars with 50000 miles costing $35000 and $10000
And let's further assume three years at 75000 miles a year and let's assume no salvage value

So to recover the cost of the car in 3 years one driver will have to set aside $972 a month and the other driver $277 a month; a difference of $700 a month.

So your question becomes can an xl/select driver make $175 more a week than an x driver?

Yea I think so. My xl rides pay me about 50 cents a mile more than my x rides. So all i need to do is have 350 of my miles be xl or select


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Keep overhead low. Buy cheapest car possible and run it into the ground. Base ☓ & XL do not provide enough income to justify buying a new car for either.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Is it really wise to make long term financial commitments to an on demand service?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Find something cheap, and run it into the ground. Then get the Caddy just for you to use when you're not killing your other car and need to actually get somewhere for yourself.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I drive a Fit. Great work vehicle for this. Should last for a few hundred thousand miles. Good gas mileage. No need to swap, as I see it. A Prius is better gas, but if you already have a solid vehicle, why would you change it?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Which would you rather have ?
> 
> Suppose you were deactivated a Month after purchasing new car over a customers lies because you would not let their sheep dog eat tacos in your car
> 
> ...


Let a sheep dog eat tacos!! So f***ing funny!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Doug Orchard said:


> i currently drive X with a honda fit thinking of buying a new car would it be better business decision to by a prius so i cam work airport que or a Cadillac CSR so i cam work XL and Select as well as X?
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your mush needed advice.


If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Find something cheap, and run it into the ground. Then get the Caddy just for you to use when you're not killing your other car and need to actually get somewhere for yourself.


Sounds like a plan. . . a Puke Free Caddy !


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Which would you rather have ?
> 
> Suppose you were deactivated a Month after purchasing new car over a customers lies because you would not let their sheep dog eat tacos in your car
> 
> ...


Lolol "not let their sheepdog eat tacos in your car" lolol!!

Classic.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

oldfart said:


> The higher fares and increased tips better make up the difference in the price of the cars, or it dosent make sense to buy the more expensive car
> 
> Let's assume 5 yo cars with 50000 miles costing $35000 and $10000
> And let's further assume three years at 75000 miles a year and let's assume no salvage value
> ...


Even if all this is correct, it still assumes that the entire situation remains the same throughout the coming few years. I.e, that Uber remains the same, rates remain the same, the drivers maintains access to the platform and that supply and demand for X/XL pings remains the same in a given area. All this leads me to think IMHO that it's a safer bet to stick with the car one already owns, than to go investing substantial amounts of money.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Even if all this is correct, it still assumes that the entire situation remains the same throughout the coming few years. I.e, that Uber remains the same, rates remain the same, the drivers maintains access to the platform and that supply and demand for X/XL pings remains the same in a given area. All this leads me to think IMHO that it's a safer bet to stick with the car one already owns, than to go investing substantial amounts of money.


I agree the cheapest car to own is the one you already have.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

oldfart said:


> The higher fares and increased tips better make up the difference in the price of the cars, or it dosent make sense to buy the more expensive car
> 
> Let's assume 5 yo cars with 50000 miles costing $35000 and $10000
> And let's further assume three years at 75000 miles a year and let's assume no salvage value
> ...


I do xl select and lux and I can tell you compared to when I just drove x and lyft I make maybe 10% more a week however I work about 20% less and out half the miles on my car. OP Do the math and figure out if it's right for your situation. Alos post in your local markets sub forum to see how select and xl demand is, maybe even take a couple select and xl rides and talk to the driver about it and throw them some extra cash for thr info A small investment to research a potential large investment


----------



## Doug Orchard (Mar 4, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I drive a Fit. Great work vehicle for this. Should last for a few hundred thousand miles. Good gas mileage. No need to swap, as I see it. A Prius is better gas, but if you already have a solid vehicle, why would you change it?


Almost double fuel economy and ability to pick up at air port


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Doug Orchard said:


> i currently drive X with a honda fit thinking of buying a new car would it be better business decision to by a prius so i cam work airport que or a Cadillac CSR so i cam work XL and Select as well as X?
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your mush needed advice.


trust me you don't want to drive a XL/select car for x,


----------

